# 1 ds mark3 vs 5d mark 3 image quality



## TomazK (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey,

Im thinking about changing my trusty old 1ds3 for 5d3. Im not a pro, so I shoot mostly for my fun, but I do love photography and printing large. I mostly shoot landscape, portraits, events and other stuff as well.

I would like to upgrade, as I miss the iso in the 1ds3 and it does get quite heavy carrying around all day 
Also the technology on the 1ds3 is already a bit dated ...(hate the low res screen) ...
If someone has both cameras, can you please compare the image quality and any pros and cons for the cameras.
Maybe for IQ, weather sealing(used the 1 this weekend in pouring rain), print quality, high iso, af,...

Thanks.
T


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jan 6, 2013)

TomazK said:


> Hey,
> 
> Im thinking about changing my trusty old 1ds3 for 5d3. Im not a pro, so I shoot mostly for my fun, but I do love photography and printing large. I mostly shoot landscape, portraits, events and other stuff as well.
> 
> ...



I had both. I'll do some simple comparisons. The 1Ds3 is a monster of a camera. To shoot shots at that high of an IQ and high of resolution beginning back then, is amazing. I think it is Canon's last real improvement in an "IQ camera." With that said, overall, I was happier with the 5D3 so I sold my 1Ds3. 

The 5D3 will shoot at comparable IQ's, even at low ISO. Probably though, the IQ of the 1Ds3 is slightly better at low ISO, say 100 to 400. Beyond that the 5D3 takes over, because of it's better higher ISO performance. At ISO 1000, the 1Ds3's images began to look "pixely" and just gets worse from there. 

The 1Ds3's most stunning quality was how accurate it got the skin tones, in low ISO settings of course. That is the one thing I miss. I never had to mess with skin tones in post. I don't really miss anything else about it, because now I can take the 5D3 anywhere and if I don't have a flash, I can still shoot at ISO 5000 if I had to with no worry. Again, IQ's to non-pixel peepers are probably comparable at low ISO, but increases in the 5D3 as ISO increases. I would say though, if I had to pick a winner at low ISO, the 1Ds3 would win. 

There are other features, such as the AF system of the 5D3. The thing the 5D3 does not have that the 1Ds3 has is active AF point spot metering. The actual metering seemed a bit more accurate in the 1Ds3.


----------



## enice128 (Jan 6, 2013)

I would say it depends on what type of shooting you're interested in which is the most important factor in choosing a body. For me i have a passion for sports so upgraded my original body from an xsi kit (when first getting into photography years ago) to the 7D. Just recently i traded in for a 1D Mark IV which happens to be a HUGE upgrade from the 1D III. I can tell you that i know A LOT of people who recently got the 5D III when the IV was released since it dropped in price a substantial amount. Its full frame & you cannot beat that sensor or image quality as well as high ISO capabilities. My new 1D IV has 10 fps & great high ISO which is extremely important when shooting sports with fast SS but i've heard the 5D III is RIDICULOUS! I'm mentioning all of this as an example because the 5D wouldnt do anything for me since my passion is for sports. What im gaining i would lose with reach since full sensor & i cannot afford 300mm+ lenses to make up for this which is what the pros do as well as fps. Sure i could crop & with the 5D u can a great deal not losing any quality. So it all depends on what type of photography you're gonna shoot!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 6, 2013)

enice128 said:


> I would say it depends on what type of shooting you're interested in which is the most important factor in choosing a body. For me i have a passion for sports so upgraded my original body from an xsi kit (when first getting into photography years ago) to the 7D. Just recently i traded in for a 1D Mark IV which happens to be a HUGE upgrade from the 1D III. I can tell you that i know A LOT of people who recently got the 5D III when the IV was released since it dropped in price a substantial amount. Its full frame & you cannot beat that sensor or image quality as well as high ISO capabilities. My new 1D IV has 10 fps & great high ISO which is extremely important when shooting sports with fast SS but i've heard the 5D III is RIDICULOUS! I'm mentioning all of this as an example because the 5D wouldnt do anything for me since my passion is for sports. What im gaining i would lose with reach since full sensor & i cannot afford 300mm+ lenses to make up for this which is what the pros do as well as fps. Sure i could crop & with the 5D u can a great deal not losing any quality. So it all depends on what type of photography you're gonna shoot!


He is asking about 1DS MK III, not 1D MK III.
Crop cameras are a different ball of wax.


----------



## enice128 (Jan 6, 2013)

Sorry...i didnt notice that "S"....oh well!


----------



## enice128 (Jan 6, 2013)

What does that "S" mean anyway? Is it just the full frame model???


----------



## nightbreath (Jan 6, 2013)

bdunbar79 said:


> The 1Ds3's most stunning quality was how accurate it got the skin tones, in low ISO settings of course. That is the one thing I miss... I would say though, if I had to pick a winner at low ISO, the 1Ds3 would win.


Completely agree on that. Skin tone in 5D III images becomes botchy as soon as you start dramatically modify image colors. 1Ds III files are easier to manipulate and in the end colors come out cleaner and crisper.

To understand the scope of what I usually do, here's a sample:


----------



## nightbreath (Jan 6, 2013)

enice128 said:


> What does that "S" mean anyway? Is it just the full frame model???


"S" stands for studio.

1D is meant to be a reportage body. 1Ds - for studio-related work.

1D X should've become the successor for both, though there are rumors of a new high-end body aimed at medium format territory.


----------



## enice128 (Jan 6, 2013)

Got it thanks! I haven't heard anyone saying anything negative regarding the 5D III. Photojournalists, wedding photographers all love it. Me on the other hand was not even considering it due to it being full frame, for me that is. I can't afford to lose the reach & can't afford lenses that r $5000+ to compensate this. But to each his own as they say.....which is why they finally made the 1Dx full frame for sports pros.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 6, 2013)

5D3 > 1DS3


----------



## M.ST (Jan 7, 2013)

I sold my 5D Mark III because I don´t need high ISO´s and I am disappointed by the image quality in the low ISO range.

I am very happy with the 1 Ds Mark III image quality up to ISO 800 and hold both cameras.


----------



## nightbreath (Jan 7, 2013)

M.ST said:


> I sold my 5D Mark III because I don´t need high ISO´s and I am disappointed by the image quality in the low ISO range.
> 
> I am very happy with the 1 Ds Mark III image quality up to ISO 800 and hold both cameras.


To my regret you've blocked personal messages from me ???
I see you have both 1Ds & 1D X. Could you share your thoughts on base ISO IQ difference of two cameras?


----------



## TomazK (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses... They are quite different though... I guess an option is to wait for the large Mpix camera, but at that point my 1ds will probably be worth a lot less on the market and the new camera will most probably be very expensive if we look at recent Canon prices.... Ah decisions, decisions


----------



## Studio1930 (Jan 7, 2013)

nightbreath said:


> M.ST said:
> 
> 
> > I sold my 5D Mark III because I don´t need high ISO´s and I am disappointed by the image quality in the low ISO range.
> ...



I currently own the 1DX and the 1D4 and I just sold my 1Dx3. I loved the 1Ds3 IQ (and battery life) at the low ISO level, but once you hit ISO 800 it was game over for that camera. The 21 MP images did allow for a good amount of cropping when needed but I wanted more ISO for those outdoor evening shots and natural low light shots with lenses like my 85L.

I sold the 1Ds3 and bought the 1DX and couldn't be happier. It is as close to a 1Ds3/1D4 combo as you can get. I will be temped when the high MP version comes out later on, but for now the 1DX have everything those two cameras had. The 18 MP vs 21 MP is not that big of a deal and I use products like Blowup3 when I need to really crop and make big prints. The IQ of the 1DX over the 5D3 along with the weather sealing and other pro features is what kept me from ever considering the 5 series cameras (although I understand they work well for people with other needs - no hate mail please).

Oh, I guess the major issues with focus consistency is what ultimately made me decide to dump the 1Ds3 and get the 1DX. They are night and day different from each other. The base ISO of each is about the same to me although the 1DX does seem to underexpose things about 2/3 of a stop which I compensate for.

Enjoy,


----------



## petrosv (Jan 7, 2013)

I just buy my new 5d3 and making the comparison with my 1dsmarkIII in low iso , 1ds3 was superior specially in skin tones and sharpness I think cause antaliasing filter . But in high iso, day and night for 5d3 ,that make my main job back stage cine and tv photographer, a piece of cake from now on.
Sorry about my very bad English .


----------

